# viper 5301 in 2010 camry



## go4joanna (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi
Today i install viper5301 in my 2010 camry.My problem is when i start with remote and turning off with remote with out going to car my day time running light is not getting shut off and if i go inside and open my hood the engine is not shutting off.i installed in best buy.what should i do?:upset:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

verify your wiring:
12 VOLT CONSTANT BLACK (+) FUSE BOX AT DASH PIN 1 WHITE PLUG 
STARTER BLUE (+) IGN. SW. PIN 7, WHITE 8PIN PLUG 
STARTER 2 GRAY (+) IGN. SW. PIN 3, WHITE 8PIN PLUG 
IGNITION 1 YELLOW (+) IGN. SW. PIN 6, WHITE 8PIN PLUG 
IGNITION 2 PINK (+) iGN. SW. PIN 1, WHITE 8PIN PLUG 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 WHITE (+) IGN. SW. PIN 2, WHITE 8PIN PLUG 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE BLUE (-) IGN. SW. PIN 1, WHITE 2PIN PLUG 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) BLACK (-) HEADLIGHT SWITCH, PIN 18, WHITE 20PIN PLUG PIN 11 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) DO NOT USE 
POWER LOCK BROWN (-) DRIVERS KICK, PIN 16, WHITE 25PIN PLUG 
POWER UNLOCK GRAY (-) (DOUBLE PLUSE) DRIVERS KICK, PIN 7, WHITE 25PIN PLUG 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE RED TO WHITE (5 WIRE) DRIVERS KICK, PIN 9, WHITE 25PIN PLUG 
DOOR TRIGGER BLUE (-) DRIVERS KICK, PIN 13, BLUE 20PIN PLUG 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION BROWN (-) FUSE BOX AT DASH, PIN 5, WHITE12PIN PLUG (R) 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN WHITE TO BLACK (-) FUSE BOX AT DASH, PIN 11, WHITE 16PIN PLUG 
TACH BLACK (AC) DATA CONNECTOR PIN 9, 16PIN PLUG 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE WHITE TO BLUE (+) FUSE BOX AT DASH, PIN3, WHITE 12PIN PLUG OR AT BRAKE SW. 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM GRAY (-) DRIVERS KICK, PIN16, WHITE 25PIN PLUG 
ANTI-THEFT TRANSPONDER TYPE


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

go4joanna said:


> Hi
> Today i install viper5301 in my 2010 camry.My problem is when i start with remote and turning off with remote with out going to car my day time running light is not getting shut off and if i go inside and open my hood the engine is not shutting off.i installed in best buy.what should i do?:upset:


 take it back ask for the manager, ask to either have it fixed or your money back as there installer is not MECP certified and god only knows what he did to your car.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

doubt they remember, BB is HORRIBLE for installations.


----------

